# Wolf mount



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm so jealous I want a wolf so bad! super cool


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

WOAH!

Awesomeness


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice so far! I like how you slightly tilted up the tip of the nose. That is a detail that is commonly missed on wolves and coyotes. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

subscribed , very nice ! :icon_salut:


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks all, its a fun project I will post more pics when its done


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

damn that's cool


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Subbed for more pics. Looks awesome man! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's gonna be awesome.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks real good .I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

very nice. i like the way you set the eyes.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

That's an awesome mount, posts the final pics when you are done, please.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hes starting to get dry now had my wood working guy stop by to figure out the base sizes and what I want to go with. looks like barn board frame the wolfs owner wants to add a coyote later when he gets one that the wolf will be chasing. So we have to make the base to work with that.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing else I can say but very, very good!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome mount !


----------



## ajstout (Jun 11, 2013)

nice work so far love to see it all done.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone I love deer mounts but it is fun to do the diff stuff now and again. I have done some other stuff over the years and didnt get pics of them I do now. I did a cool mountain lion once and dont have any pics of him or know how to get ahold of the guy


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

wow i cant wait to see how this turns out! AWESOME pose! So, If I get a wolf this season you'll do it for me?!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

MarshBuck89 said:


> wow i cant wait to see how this turns out! AWESOME pose! So, If I get a wolf this season you'll do it for me?!


Sure can


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

That's impressive work, well done


----------

